# Anfängerfragen



## renegade1848 (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

da ich mich diesen Sommer zum ersten Mal auf Langeland im Brandungsangeln versuchen möchte, wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein bischen helfen würdet bei einigen Fragen, die im Moment noch in Sachen Ausrüstung offen sind. Ist zwar noch etwas hin, aber was verkürzt die Zeit besser, als sich über's Angeln Gedanken zu machen. 

Also, der Reihe nach:

Generell: Da ich a) noch gar nicht weiß, ob das etwas für mich ist und b) im Jahr wohl nie öfter als einmal an's Meer komme, will ich nicht gleich hunderte von Euros versenken. Allerdings habe ich schon so meine Erfahrungen mit richtigem Billigkram gesammelt, das muß dann auch nicht sein.

1. Rute

Da gibt es ja glücklicherweise schon einen anderen Trööt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233278), der im Grunde das gleiche Problem behandelt. Da wurde u.a. die Skorpion Weapon Surf oder eine YAD Wisper Beach Master in 4,20m als günstige und brauchbare Rute empfohlen. Denke, so in etwa in der Klasse werde ich auch zuschlagen.

Frage: 4,20m oder 4,50m?

2. Rolle

Ich habe hier im Board schon mehrfach gelesen, daß im Prinzip jede Rolle mit ausreichend Schnurkapazität brauchbar ist, wenn sie nur nach dem Einsatz am/im Meer ordentlich gereinigt wird. Hatte daher an eine Ryobi Ecusima 8000 gedacht, die ich schonmal in der Hand hatte und mir gut gefiel. Was meint ihr dazu? Bin natürlich offen für gute Vorschläge in der 50€ - Klasse.

3. Rutenständer

Bin noch am Grübeln - einfache Einschlaghülse oder doch ein günstiges Dreibein? Da, wo ich erstmal angeln werde (Ristinge) ist ja Sandstrand, da dürfte auch die einfache Geschichte funktionieren. Ist außerdem auch eine Frage des Packmaßes, Familie samt Gerödel muß ja auch noch mit.

4. Landungshilfe

Brauche ich eigentlich ein Gaff oder sollte man den Fisch normalerweise einfach Stranden können?

5. Sonstiges

Was für Bleie in welchen Gewichten sollte man als Grundausrüstung dabei haben? Und wie viele? Würdet ihr Vorfächer selber binden oder lohnt das nicht? Was nimmt man als zusätzlichen Bißanzeiger (Glöckchen, Knicklichter)? Brauch ich sonst noch irgendwas zwingend, was ich jetzt gar nicht auf dem Schirm habe?

Danke für jedwede Hilfe.


----------



## degl (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Hi,

die Rutenlänge ist meißt eine pers. Frage, mit welcher man zurecht kommt......sicher ist 4,20m die verbreitetste....

Ständer ist oft täuschend, wenn man annimmt, das die einfachen in Sandstränden zu plazieren sind........oft ist nach einigen Zentimetern Schluss, da dann grober Kies kommt und sie nur 15-20cm im Boden sind.

Die Rollenfrage ist bei 50€ auch begrenzt.....mit fällt da nur z.Zt. Cormoran ein, die passende Rollengrößen in dem Segment haben.

Ja und die Gewichte zum werfen sind auch von den Bedingungen am Strand abhängig 150-200gr und evtl. einige Krallenbleie mitnehmen:m

Und den Fisch zieht man einfach auf den Strand

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

malzeit also die robiy is gut die würde ich emfehlen sonst rute ales unter 100 euro is schrot is einfach so ich würde ne shimano beast master oder fors master emfehlen nicht so hart nicht so weich und gutes rückrad preislich so zwischen 100 bis 150 euro verarbeitung is auch ok. dreibein würde ich das von commoran emfehlen habe schon viele angler damit gesehn und die scheinen damit auch zufrieden zu sein preis licht glaube ich so zwischem 40 und 50 euro 

gaff is schwachsin ich würde nin grosen kescher mit nehmen fals ma ne große meerforele rann get

bleie ja kralen bleie sind pflicht so wie ale sterken von 100 bis 250 g must aber kukern mit was du am besten werfen kanst kla bei sturm 250g birn bleie sin meine favorieten denke immer dran das blei in bewegung zu halten.

vorfecher selber binden is eigenlich für dich schwachsin denke ich weil für die par ma ich würde mir nin pahr von pro teck und eiserle und die ganz biligen mit nehmen


gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

ich würd bis 50 euro die Skorpion weapon Surf nehmen,,

und rolle habe ich die Okuma Distance Surf 80 für dich...

nagelneu und ungefischt :q

mit der kannse ordentliche Würfe machen und wenne mal nen hänger hast brauchst du bei der auch keine Angst haben das
deine Achse verbiegt wie das bei billigeren rollen der Fall ist..

Gruß Aki


----------



## Christian1982 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

hi renegade1848

zu 1.
Bei der Rutenfrage haste 2 Varianten zur Auswahl.
Bei Ententeichwetter und mit 150 gr. Blei kannste Dir eine günstige 50€ Rute zulegen, aber wenns mal ein bissel windiger sein sollte wird schon eher eine Rute von 100-150€ ratsam sein. Die günstigen wackeln im Wind wie ein Lämmerschwanz, und da kannste wirklich kein Biss mehr erkennen.
Shimano Force Master ist eine gute Rute im 130€ Sektor.
heavy Feeder Ruten hört man auch öfters mal, sollen auch recht praktikabel sein in der Brandung.
Länge würde ich bei 4,25m ansetzen

zu 2.
Bei der Rolle sollten schon knapp 300m 0,30mm Monofil + unterfütterung raufpassen. Schnureinzug um die 100cm wäre ratsam.

zu 3.
Hol dir ein einfaches Dreibein für knapp 30-50 €, dass kannst Du dann auch bei anderen Angelarten verwenden. Von Einzelständern halte ich nichts mehr.

zu 4. 
Nur wenn du auf einer Mole angelst, könntest Du evntl. einen langen Kesche benötigen. Sonst brauchste in der Brandung nix. Fische wirst Du generell an den Strand ziehen.

zu 5.
Knicklichter, Glocken hab ich selbst auch immer dabei, Wurmnadeln l= 30cm, Kopflampe mit leuchtkraft, Bleie um die 150-180 gr., Krallenbleie bei stärkerer Strömung um die 150-200gr.

Bastel Dir deine Montagen lieber selbst. Kauf ein paar Haken, Perlen und Wirbel und DU kommst günstiger bei weg.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## kerasounta (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

jo,

ich denke ne Rolle mit mehr Schnurfassung aber mit großem Kern ist immer ratsam..

es bringt dir ja nichts ne reine Karpfenrolle zu kaufen oder eine mit dünnem KErn wo 500 m 0,3mm draufpasst...

Für weite Würfe auf die du sicherlich auch Lust hast und auch benötigen wirst brauchst du nen große Spule /Kern, das sind nunmal die Regeln der Physik.. #t

Rute bis 50 Euronen is auch bissl knapp, ne Shimano um die 100 euro kann ich nicht empfehlen, da du bei Shimano ne gute Rute ab 150 euro aufwärts bekommst (meine persönliche Meinung muss nicht stimmen) |bigeyes

Da wäre bis 100euro eine Lineaeffe Gladstone die richtig steif ist bis 300gr wirft... und auch geil aussieht..551gr schwer mit dünnem goldenem Blank.. die wird in Greece für 200 euro verkauft ..|kopfkrat
gibt es aber in Germania http://www.angelsport-ofenloch.de/xtcm/product_info.php?products_id=1126 

Bestell dir diese Rute und wenn Sie dir nicht gefällt bin ich verantwortlich |uhoh:

Lineaeffe ist hier nicht so bekannt aber die bauen im Mittelklassesektor auch sehr gute ruten in Italien...


----------



## degl (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

@Aki,

da haste aber was interessantes augegraben......#6

gruß degl


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

naja....... Brandungs,- Wallerangeln ist  ja quasi das gleiche|uhoh:


----------



## kerasounta (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

@degl

aus der totalen Ahnungslosigkeit fand ich diese Rute bei einem gr. Händler..

dann hab ich spaßeshalber mal in Germany geguckt und siehe da 50 % darunter..Verwirrend war das die als Wallerrute deklariert ist und nicht als Brandungsrute...
eine interessante gibt es noch von Mantikor dominator - die Long distance ...ist zwar schwerer aber semiparabolisch..somit in der Spitze weicher sodass der Köder nicht davon fliegt beim werfen ..und beim anschlag bessere Bisserkennung..liegt bei ca. 120 euro und ist denke ich auch für die Brandung zu empfehlen..obwohl auch als Wallerrute deklariert..
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....o=p2321_Mantikor-Dominator-Long-Distance.html

dieser Händler, für den ich jetzt keine Werbung machen möchte,
hatte diese rute shon mal um 20 % gesenkt.. also für 80 euro..(lineaeffe gladstone)

wer weiß, wenn man mehrere bestellt könnte er vielleicht noch am PReis drehen...

ich denke die Rute macht was her, und auf den gr. und Ita. Sites durchweg gute Erfahrungen.. Preis Leistung stimmen hier wohl..


----------



## kerasounta (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



Merlin schrieb:


> naja....... Brandungs,- Wallerangeln ist  ja quasi das gleiche|uhoh:



Oh, dachte immer die Waller sind im Süßwasser heimisch :q

Spaß bei Seite , weiß was du meinst.. nur habe ich gar keine Ahnung vom Welsangeln...

dachte die Wallerruten sind meist um die 3m bis 3,5 m und sehr viel kräftiger und steifer... mehr in Richtung Karpfenrute...

also weniger Weitwurf sondern mehr Stabilität und Ausdauer..

So einen Riesenwaller drillen braucht gutes Gerät denke ich und einige minuten bis gar stunden soll das ja dauern - wenn ein kapitaler Fang ist |bigeyes


----------



## renegade1848 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Moin,

danke schonmal für den ganzen nützlichen Input. Was die Rute angeht, werde ich mir sicher noch ein bischen Zeit lassen und zusehen, daß ich mal das ein oder andere Modell in die Hand bekomme, um mir einen Eindruck zu verschaffen und zu vergleichen. Leider haben die Händler im Binnenland für gewöhnlich nicht so viele Brandungsruten auf Lager. Aber da ich bisher noch gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin, mal nach Waller- oder HeavyFeeder-Ruten zu schauen, könnte das eine Möglichkeit sein. Wobei letztere ja doch recht kleine Ringe haben (im Vergleich) und das zumindest bei viel Kraut in der Brandung ein Problem werden dürfte. Wie so Wallerruten dahingehend aussehen, weiss ich gar nicht.

Klar bekommt man für mehr Geld i.d.R. auch besseres Material, versteht sich von selbst. Ist halt immer die Frage, ab welchem Budget man etwas "brauchbares" bekommt, wobei auch der Begriff schon für jeden etwas anderes bedeutet. 

Letztes Jahr hatten wir auf LL ziemlich viel Ententeichwetter. Wenn man das nur immer schon vorher wüßte...


----------



## HRO1961 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> @degl
> 
> 
> *semiparabolisch..*somit in der *Spitze weicher* sodass der Köder nicht davon fliegt beim werfen ..und *beim anschlag bessere Bisserkennung*...


 

|kopfkrat

solltest du bitte genauer erklären


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Bitte nicht !!!


----------



## kerasounta (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> solltest du bitte genauer erklären



du ich kenne mich da nicht aus...semi(lat.) heißt halb ..parabolisch (gr.)=gekrümmt.
aber ich bin mir sicher das du als erfahrener angler die Antwort schon kennst..

dann leg mal :q


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> du ich kenne mich da nicht aus...semi(lat.) heißt halb ..parabolisch (gr.)=gekrümmt.
> aber ich bin mir sicher das du als erfahrener angler die Antwort schon kennst..
> 
> dann leg mal :q


 

Du bist aber auch einer :q:q:q:q:q
gibst dich überall oberschlau...kennst alle Ruten usw schmeißt mit Fachbegriffen um dich .....und HAST überhaupt keine Ahnung von nichts.....
Echt köstlich :q:q:q


----------



## kerasounta (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



Merlin schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch einer :q:q:q:q:q
> gibst dich überall oberschlau...kennst alle Ruten usw schmeißt mit Fachbegriffen um dich .....und HAST überhaupt keine Ahnung von nichts.....
> Echt köstlich :q:q:q



Weiß jetz nicht was genau dein Problem ist mein fReund..#c

habe doch mehrmals gesagt das ich keine Ahnung von Wallerangeln oder andrem Angeln habe ausser Brandungsangeln und vom Boot aus..

ich bin gelernter Kaufmann, wenn mich was interessiert dann find eich aus raus was und wo...

Fachbegriffe? meine Muttersprache ist gr. und für mih ist das kein Fachbegriff... oder is für dichn Schnitzel n Fremdwort?

aber wenn du doch so viel Ahnung hast oder HRO dann könnt ihr ja konstruktiv was dazu beitragen anstatt mir auf n senkel zu gehen..Ihr Asse :q


----------



## degl (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



Merlin schrieb:


> naja....... Brandungs,- Wallerangeln ist  ja quasi das gleiche|uhoh:



Als "Nichtwerbefachmann" hätte ich die Rute auch eher als Brandungsrute deklariert.........warum die Italiener das anders machen#c#c

Auf alle Fälle sieht sie mehr nach Küste aus

gruß degl


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

@ Aki.. ich habe kein Problem...ich es auch nicht schlimm wenn man nicht der super Experte im Angeln ist..
Aber dann schreibt man nicht solche Sachen wo man keine Ahnung von hat



kerasounta schrieb:


> @degl
> ...ist zwar schwerer aber semiparabolisch..somit in der Spitze weicher sodass der Köder nicht davon fliegt beim werfen ..und beim anschlag bessere Bisserkennung..
> 
> Das ist doch Blödsinn !!
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Da wäre bis 100euro eine Lineaeffe Gladstone die richtig steif ist bis 300gr wirft... und auch geil aussieht..551gr schwer mit dünnem goldenem Blank.. die wird in Greece für 200 euro verkauft ..|kopfkrat
> gibt es aber in Germania http://www.angelsport-ofenloch.de/xtcm/product_info.php?products_id=1126
> 
> Bestell dir diese Rute und wenn Sie dir nicht gefällt bin ich verantwortlich |uhoh:
> ...



Dem kann ich zustimmen, habe selber zwei Ruten von Lineaeffe und bin damit durchaus zufrieden. Die Brandungsrute nutze ich nebenbei unter anderem auch an der Elbe zum schweren Grundangeln. Und natürlich kann man 'ne schwere Brandungsrute auch zum Wallerangeln verwenden...


----------



## kerasounta (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

@merlin...

finde es nur seltsam mir anzudichten das ich auf Schlaumeier mache....

hier sind ein paar Jungs dir ihr Equipment zusammensuchen so wie ich auch..

und da ich viel gucke nach Brandunsangeln, helfe ich natürlich gerne... 

den Begriff semiparabolisch in Bezug auf ne Aktion der rute musst du jetzt aber noch erklären...

Den anscheinend weißt du ja genau was dies bedeutet und ich nicht..will ja noch was dazulernen


----------



## HRO1961 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

hallo,

ich wollte hier auch nichts ins lächerliche ziehen,

konnte deine die von mir zitierten aussagen nur nicht nachvollziehen.

du hast doch recht mit deinen übersetzungen aus dem lat. und dem altgriech. aber die spitze muss dann doch nicht weicher sein und das mit dem köderaabfliegen. verstehe ich nicht.
und die bisserkennung erfolgt bei mir *vor* dem anschlag und danach merke ich nur noch, ob einer dran ist oder nicht.

Es geh hier immerhin um die tipps für einen ratsuchenden anfänger. da sollte man sorgsamer mit umgehen. ebenso halte ich es für nicht so gut (auf diesem trööt) bleie zwischen 150gr und 200 gr zu empfehlen (es geh übrigens auch leichter und ohne kralle) und dann in gleichem atemzug ruten zu empfehlen, die mit einem 2oo gr-blei überfordert sind.
nur mal so

gruss vonne küste


----------



## kerasounta (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich wollte hier auch nichts ins lächerliche ziehen,
> 
> ...



In einer sache stimme ich zu, mit den großen Gewichten arbeite ich auch nicht..Krallenbleie hab ich noch nie benutzt..


ich denke schon das ne Rute die insgesamt sich mehr krümmt ,Köderschonender sein sollte als eine ganz steife .(antiparabolische) sie ist dann elastischer
ich denke eine semi-parabolische rute sollte gerade für nen anfänger der Richtige Mittelweg sein zwischen Kraft und Drillverhalten (Mantikor Dominator)

natürlich ist die Bisserkennung vorm Anschlag, da habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt.. war aber genau das gemeint

Sind wir denn nicht alle immer noch Anfänger...
du kannst das Angeln als Beispiel zwischen Mittelmeer und Nordmeer nicht vergleichen....

ich angle am Mittelmeer seit Anfang der 90er vom Boot und Brandung aus... das kannste ja nicht vergleichen #d


----------



## Ben 63 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Moin,stöber gerade mal so rum+hab mir Eure Beiträge angesehen.Hab jetzt nen bischen Angst bei den ganzen Expeerten auch noch mal was zu fragen|uhoh:.Mach ich aber trotzdem, weil im April das Boot von meinem Buddy noch nicht im Wasser ist+ich dann eigentlich mal Brandung versuchen wollte(bin nach dem "Winter" schon etwas unruhig,hihi).Gibt es bei Neustadt/OH ne erfolgversprechende Ecke, so bei Pelzerhaken-Rettin?|kopfkratWar vor kurzem oben,sehr viel Wasser im Teich|bigeyes.Darf ich jetzt bis April warten+dann ne gut Stelle suchen oder muß ich noch warten,bis wir mit dem Boot so weit sind#d


----------



## renegade1848 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

@all: In meinem Trööt wird nicht gestritten!

@Ben: Trööt-Pirat! 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite: Nur weil auf einer Rute etwas anderes 'draufsteht, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, daß man sie nicht auch für andere Arten der Angelei einsetzen kann. Die extreme Diversifizierung in diesem Angelruten-Markt hat ja letztlich auch eine Menge mit Marketing und nicht unbedingt immer etwas mit Notwendigkeit zu tun. Ich fische eine 3,30m 08/15-Floatrute  mit Sbirolino am Forellenpuff, auch ohne daß da "Sbirolino" draufsteht. So what?

Also, was ich (auch aus anderen Trööts) bisher mitgenommen habe bzgl. Brandungsrute:

1. Ab 3,90m aufwärts lang.
2. Nicht zu schwabbelig, da sonst im rauheren Wetter keine verläßliche Bißerkennung.
3. Spitzen- oder Semiparabolaktion mit solidem Rückrat.
4. Besser Steck- als Teleskoprute, wenn transportabel.
5. Ringe eher größer als kleiner, da sonst mit Krautproblemen und mangelnder Wurfweite zu rechnen ist.

Wobei ich gestern auf Youtube ein Video gesehen habe vom Team Balzer, wo auch die sog. "Profis" scheinbar durchaus auch Heavy Feeder verwenden. Aber die können es sich ja auch je nach Lage aussuchen, wohingegen ich momentan eher nach der billigen Eierlegendenwollmilchsau suche (die es natürlich so nicht wirklich gibt).

Da ich schon öfters Gutes über Ruten von Cormoran gelesen habe: Kennt hier jemand die Cormoran Seacor Mega Surf - Ruten?


----------



## kerasounta (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Also ich bleibe dabei....

ne teure shimano muss es nicht sein....

ich würd gern die Gladstone oder Mantikor testen für euch....
aber die Zeit habe ich nicht und das Geld sitzt ja auch nicht mehr so locker #t

welche für mich die optimale Balance hat als Brandungsrute von denen die ich habe ist die Shakespeare Blue metal extreme ...

Sie ist an den ersten beiden Teilen der Rute sehr hart.... und die Spitze ist aber weicher... somit auch etwas köderschonender und auch in der Bisserkennung besser als manch steifer stock...

Trotzdem lassen sich 125gr und 150gr wahnsinnig weit werfen...
mit der Rute habe ich auch die größte Scholle gefangen und die kleinste (10cm)..

Zum Angeln und Fangen Top Rute.... für ca. 125 euro !
leider schwer zu bekommen...


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Also ich bleibe dabei....
> 
> ne teure shimano muss es nicht sein....
> 
> ...


----------



## degl (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

So für sich allein gelesen, sind 150-200gr. mglw. nicht der "volle Umfang" an möglichen Brandungsgewichten..........nur was soll man alles am Anfang fürs gelegentlich Brandungsangeln denn noch einkaufen.................|uhoh:|uhoh:

Wir, die nun regelmäßig an der Küste mir den langen Stöckern angeln haben alles mögliche schon unser eigen zu nennen

Aber der, der erstmal die "Erstausstattung" anschafft wird mit 150, 175 oder auch noch 200g. den meisten Situationen gerecht werden.

Und ne Brandungsrute, die mit diesen Gewichten nicht fertig würde, ist mir noch nicht untergekommen(was nicht heißt, das es sowas nicht gäbe).
Selbst die billigsten Glasfaserruten werfen diese Gewichte und etwas verhaltener werfen, wenn am Strand Ententeich ist kann man dann ja auch damit.........aber mit 100 oder 125gr. bei auflandig Wind/Welle ist dann schon schwieriger und von möglicher Seitenströmung und dann noch gar Krautgang????...........führt jetzt aber auch nicht zum Ziel, verdeutlicht aber, mit welchen Probs man am Strand fertig werden muß und erst recht wenn man selten loskommt.

Die Spezialisten werden immer ihr Gerät anpassen, ja auch verschiedene Ruten und Rollen/Schnüre und Bleie, sowie Vorfächer dabei haben(hab da schon große Werte in den Kofferräumen liegen sehen).

Aber das würde hier doch am Ziel vorbeiempfohlen sein?

gruß degl


----------



## HRO1961 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



renegade1848 schrieb:


> @all: In meinem Trööt wird nicht gestritten!
> 
> @Ben: Trööt-Pirat!
> 
> ...


 

na klar, stellt keiner in zweifwel, aber du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die profis ne heavy feeder zu ihren überigen brandungsruten als ergänzung besitzen.
das trifft aber doch für dich nicht zu. du würdest dich mit ausschließlich ner heavy-feeder doch einschränken (wind, welle, strömung, kraut) du würdest ja zun nem schönwetteranger verkümmern:q:c:c

gruss achim


----------



## HRO1961 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



Merlin schrieb:


> kerasounta schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich bleibe dabei....
> ...


----------



## kerasounta (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Das wär wohl  was  :q

Es gibt 3 Ruten die ich definitiv noch gern kaufen würde....

Die WC3... - Dega Surf Instructor - Sportex Magnus Surf...

sind natürlich alles Ruten im höheren Preissegment :g

Der Vergleich zwischen den 3 Ruten ist Interessant...

Am Samstag kann ich mir dann auch die neuen Cormoran Peitschen anschauen..

Problem wird sein, wie komme ich an der Ausfahrt Kaltenkirchen vorbei ohne nen Abstecher zu Moritz zu machen ...

gut und schlecht das ich nicht an der Küste wohne sonst würd ich wohl alle paar Monate mein Ruten tauschen ##

Die WC3 wär mir schon zu kostspielig mit 270+....
Die SPortex magnus surf und Dega noch im Rahmen denke ich


----------



## renegade1848 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Woah, Angler! Da fragt man als Newbie, der, wenn's hochkommt, 6x im Jahr an den Strand kommt, nach günstigem und *hinreichendem* Tackle und 3 Seiten später diskutieren die Herrschaften schon wieder über Ruten, für deren Preis meine Familie 1 Woche Urlaub machen kann. 

Rute und Rolle werden daher jeweils, wenn möglich, eher deutlich unter 100€ kosten, fertig. 

@degl: HGW, du hast das Wesen meines Problems erfaßt. Und danke für den Tip mit den Bleien. Ich werde mir dann einfach mal je 5 Meeresgrundbleie (ohne Kralle) in 150, 175 und 200g zulegen. Ich hab zwar noch keine Ahnung, wann man welches braucht, aber ich nehme mal an, das wird die See mich recht schnell lehren.

@HRO1961: Deshalb schrieb ich ja, daß die sich das aussuchen können und daß mein Fall ein ganz anderer sei.

Bezüglich der Vorfächer werde ich mir mal ein paar fertige und einfache Weitwurfvorfächer mit 1-2 Haken zulegen. Dann kann ich mir mal ansehen, wie die so geknüpft sind und baue die dann ggf. einfach nach. Ich nehme mal an, diese Geschichte mit den Impact Shields macht durchaus Sinn?

Eine Frage, die ich mir auch noch stelle, ist die nach dem Schutz der Hand beim Wurf. Da gibt's ja allerlei Fingerlinge und dergleichen, aber man kann doch sicher auch einen einfachen, gut passenden Lederhandschuh nehmen?


----------



## Tim1983 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Hi,
es nehmen viele in der Brandung Lederhandschuhe, kannst Du also locker nehmen.

Gruß, Tim


----------



## Christian1982 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

impact shields nehme ich nur noch selten und nur wenn ich wirklich mit Krallenblei die Position halten muss.

So fische ich lieber mit Nachläufer Montagen á la "Wishbone" oder der "Standart" Nachläufer Montage. Da hab ich mehr Erfolg drauf gehabt. 

ps.
Ein paar Montagen habe ich mir mal auf ein PDF gebannt, bei Bedarf kann ich Dir die mal schicken.


----------



## renegade1848 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Christian,

da würde ich sicher nicht nein sagen, danke.

Der Multe hier aus dem Forum hatte mir vor einiger Zeit zum Thema auch schonmal diesen Link hier geschickt: http://www.btinternet.com/~kevin.l.j.knight/rigs.htm

Aber als Anfänger wird man ja von der Vielfalt der möglichen Montagen erstmal erschlagen, wobei ich es i.d.R. mit dem englischen Wahlspruch "Simplify, simplify" halte. Also lieber erstmal mit einfachen Mitteln fischen und gucken, ob's fängt. Ich strebe ja für den Anfang keine Rekorde an und bin im Zweifel auch mit frischer Luft und Sonnenuntergang zufriedenzustellen. 

Das Gute ist ja, daß wir im Urlaub ein Haus mit Internet haben werden, da kann ich mir ja ggf. noch in Ruhe das ein oder andere anlesen.

Gruß,

René
http://www.btinternet.com/~kevin.l.j.knight/rigs.htm


----------



## basslawine (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



Christian1982 schrieb:


> impact shields nehme ich nur noch selten und nur wenn ich wirklich mit Krallenblei die Position halten muss.



Das eine hat mit dem Anderen nicht wirklich was zu tun, oder?

Impact shields schützen 1.den Köder vorm rumgeflatter  während des Wurfes (zusätzlich bessere Wurfweite) und 2. davor, dass der Köder beim auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche vom Haken gefetzt wird (und dass passiert bei wattwürmern häufiger als uns lieb ist).

Krallenbleie erfüllen den von Dir oben beschriebenen Zweck.

meine derzeitigen Favoriten an Vorfächern:

Pulley rigs (mit impact shield), Hakenmässig dann Wishbone oder Pennel am Ende.

hier ein weiteres Werk mit Montagen:
http://www.planetseafishing.com/downloads/psf-book-of-rigs.pdf

Gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

coole Seite basslawine...

der Pulleyrig sieht gut aus... vor allem kann mann wenn man möchte noch mehrere Haken setzen...

in Greece benutzt man häufig den Shelley rig oder so in der Art zumindest.

wie ist das mit verhedern beim Pulleyrig?

sehe das das Blei und die Seite mit dem 2 Haken nur durch einen Wirbel verbunden sind..


Gruß Aki


----------



## basslawine (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> coole Seite basslawine...
> 
> der Pulleyrig sieht gut aus... vor allem kann mann wenn man möchte noch mehrere Haken setzen...
> 
> ...



ich hatte bisher noch keine größeren probleme mit getüdel, die Hakenseite ist kürzer und ich zieh Hakenseitig noch ein ca. 5cm langes Stück silikonschlauch über das erste Wirbelöhr, so dass der Haken ein wenig absteht.
Mit Fisch dran kommt das Rig immer unvertüdelt wieder an land, so dass ich davon ausgehe das evt. vertüdelungen wenn dann beim Einholen direkt im Spülsaum passieren.

Gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

ich habe früher immer mit einem durchgezogenen blei geangelt..
das war fürs Werfen natürlich aerodynamisch nich so dolle..
weil das Vorfach hinterher flog...  mit denen habe ich aber immer gut gefangen..

einfach n Wirbel hinter und dann der Haken unten am Ende..

also so ähnlich wie das light spinning rig auf deiner Seite..
ging ganz gut solange nich so viel Strömung war oder Wellengang...

der Vorteil war im tiefen Gewässer das wenn man nicht stramm zog der Haken sich auch in 4-5m über dem Boden des Meeres befand und man auch andere Fische (Makrele) an Land zog...ausserdem hatte ich mit den runden Durchziehbleien auch nicht so viel Hänger an Algen oder Steinen...


----------



## HRO1961 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



basslawine schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem Anderen nicht wirklich was zu tun, oder?
> 
> Impact shields schützen 1.den Köder vorm rumgeflatter  während des Wurfes (zusätzlich bessere Wurfweite) und 2. davor, dass der Köder beim auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche vom Haken gefetzt wird (und dass passiert bei wattwürmern häufiger als uns lieb ist).
> 
> ...





hi marco|good: (auch wenn ich perönlich ohne impact shield angel) nicht zuletzt wegen des links. nu hat der te die qual der wahl:q


----------



## renegade1848 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Super Jungs, 86 Seiten mit Montagen. Ihr wollt mich doch fertigmachen... 

Spass beiseite: Wirklich gut gemacht, das Teil, damit kann man doch arbeiten. Danke!


----------



## Christian1982 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

@ Basslawine

Hab ich mich wohl ein wenig "blöd" ausgedrückt.
Ich habe zwar immer Montagen mit Impact Shields dabei, grade dann wenn es

a. Angeln im Sturm mit Krallenblei ist und der Haken über dem Blei hängt muss.

b. Ich gezielt auf Dorsche oder im Steinigen Gebiet fische (Pulley Rig)

c. Einwenig mehr Wurfweite brauche und den Wurm dabei schützen möchte.

Aber die meiste Zeit hängen bei mir generell die Montagen an der Angel, wo beiden Haken nach oben eingehängt werden in die Relay Clips und unten am Grund 1 Haken vor dem Blei und 1 Haken hinter dem Blei liegt.
Nur leider kannst Du diese Nachläufer Montagen nicht mehr mit einem Krallenblei angeln, sonst würde man bei jedem Einholen den ersten Haken immer mit ein paar verwickelungen im Krallenblei wiederfinden.

Das mit den zerfetzten Würmern ist mir auch schon öfters passiert, da musste ich dann auch auf die Impact Shield Montage wieder umrüsten.


----------



## HRO1961 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

ist doch ok, bei der wahl der vorfächer sollte jeder seine eigene religion rausmachen. ich zb angel sehr banal. ausschließlich mit einem seitenarm. vorfachlänge je nach strömung zwischen 20cm und 70 cm. haken nach oben in den rig clip eingehängt. auf platte eine lockperle mit spinnerblatt und auf dorsch eine größere kugel (auftriebskörper).

ende gelände

ist doch schön, dass jeder sein "erfolgsrezept" hat.

gruss achim


----------



## basslawine (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

@Christian1982: Sollte nicht "Blöd" von mit rüberkommen!



HRO1961 schrieb:


> ist doch schön, dass jeder sein "erfolgsrezept" hat.
> 
> gruss achim



OH, JAAA! Glaube kann Berge versetzen oder Kleinteilkisten leerfuttern. Das Vorfach muss den ästhetischen Grundbedarf des Anglers mitabdecken.
Deswegen frickelt doch wohl auch der grossteil der brandungsfreunde seine Vorfächer selbst, und der Fantasie (und dem eigenen Anspruch)sind über Haken, Knoten, Schnur und Gebamsel  keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Christian1982 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

ach so hat halt jeder sein Vorfach mit dem er gut und gerne Angelt. Ich beliebäugel das meistens immer, aber wenn da dann Fische dranhängen wundert es mich doch wieder. Die einen machen es einfach mit monoschnüren und Haken ohne Perlen und fangen manchmal besser als, die die mit Clips, Perlen usw. die Würmer rausschmettern. :g

Bester vergleich ist immer der zwischen meinem Vadder und mir. Ich hab die lil Corkys mit Clips dran und er einfach nur sargblei mit glasperlen..ende. Wenn wir auf der Sandbank angeln sind die Fangzahlen meistens immer gleich verteilt.


----------



## kerasounta (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

@Christian 1982

die alten Hasen fangen meist eh besser... ich habe das anglen an der brandung von einem Nachbarn gelernt der jetzt ca 72 jahre alt ist..

der hatte teure amerikanische Ruten und Rollen von seinem Enkel aus den USA geschickt bekommen, bevorzugte aber ganz alte Stöcker die schon fast kurz vor Ende waren..|kopfkrat

Hat sich seine Vorfächer alle ganz einfach selbst gebunden und hat nie Wurm gekauft sondern immer mit gesammelten Muscheln genagelt..

Was der an einem Tag gefangen hat, hatte ich in einem Monat zusammen.....

Der hat aber immer ungern seine Fische gezeigt.. :q
n alter grummeliger Seebär halt, den einen Fang hat mir seine Frau gezeigt (heimlich)... 16 Wolfsbarsche alle über 1kg bis zu 2,5kg..und Marmorbrassen 12 Stück alle über 500gr aufwärtsbis zu 1,5kg...

das gleiche in der Meeresche Saison.... selbst gekneter Fischteig ..also keine gekaufte Knete... ich glaub ihr nennt das Bolies hier 
#c , dann selbst gebundene Hakenvorfach mit 10 kleinen Haken drinnen....
Da hat er morgens juste mal 25 Meeereschen gefangen...in der gleichen Zeit hatte ich 7 Meereschen.. #t

Gruß an alle alten Seebären :q:m
und an Kosta meinen Nachbarn


----------



## degl (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

@Aki,

"Hat sich seine Vorfächer alle ganz einfach selbst gebunden und hat nie  Wurm gekauft sondern immer mit gesammelten Muscheln genagelt.."

Den finde ich absolut köstlich..auch wenns dir die "Röte" ins Gesicht zaubert         aber mit Muscheln genagelt.........das hat hier in den vielen Jahren noch keiner|jump:|jump:

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*



degl schrieb:


> @Aki,
> 
> "Hat sich seine Vorfächer alle ganz einfach selbst gebunden und hat nie  Wurm gekauft sondern immer mit gesammelten Muscheln genagelt.."
> 
> ...



Ok,Ok !

ich meinte natürlich geangelt.... also mit Muschelfleisch #t:q

die Dame des Hauses hat er wohl eher nicht mit den Muscheln gen****t #d:m

dann schon eher mit dem Hornhecht #6

Gruß Aki


----------



## renegade1848 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Klarer Fall von Brandungssodomie...


----------



## prime caster 01 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

hi hi lol


----------



## renegade1848 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Ich hole den Trööt mal wieder aus der Versenkung. Auch wenn sich die Profis hier jetzt beschämt abwenden, aber ich habe mich letztlich für eine sicher nicht optimale Kombi entschieden, die für mich allerdings den einen Sinn ergibt, daß ich damit jeweils auch noch was anderes anfangen kann.

Rute: Cormoran Speciland 4.20m WG 230g
Rolle: Okuma PowerLiner 860

Und wenn das nur bei Eintenteichwetter funktioniert, dann ist das halt so.

Jetzt wäre hier meine Frage, welche Schnur ihr empfehlen könntet. Ich dachte an eine Mono mit 0.35-0.4mm, kann mich aber ob der Angebotsfülle nicht so recht entscheiden.


----------



## MeFo_83 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Damlon-S...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item3a7125cf7a
mit der angel ich ganz gerne weil die nicht schnell reißt!


----------



## Dorschknorpel (1. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerfragen*

Moins, also mach Dir wegen der Profs hier mal keinen Kopf. Deine Kombi ist schon o.k., für deinen Zweck. Wenn Du dann auf den Geschmack kommen solltest, werden die Ansprüche automatisch steigen. Mußt dann nur aufpassen, dass man sich einen gewissen Pragmatismus bewahrt, sonst wird der Keller schnell zu klein. Bei der Schnur kommt es jetzt auch gar nicht so drauf an. Ich fische immer eine Rute mit geflochtener 0,17 und langem Monovorfach 0,35 Meeresschnur und auf der anderen mit einer Brandungsmono, alle 25m anders gefärbt. Habe für mich festgestellt, dass mir die Kombi geflochten-mono besser gefällt. Schmeiße die andere deshalb aber nicht gleich weg. Also nach Gefühl probieren, würde grunndsätzlich sagen. Mono 0,35-0,40, Geflochten 0,15-0,20 und entsprechende Mono davor. Bei den Vorfächern solltest Du so einfach wie möglich bleiben, dann kannst Du dich mehr aufs Fischen konzentrieren. Dann mal Petri und ein paar entspannende Strandabende.


----------

